# Kindle fire vs Google nexus



## markknight (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey folks, just hoping for some feedback as to which truly is the best overall tablet/ereader out of the two - the Kindle Fire or the Google Nexus. One person says the Fire, all the way, then the other extols the virtues of the nexus (nexus 7, usually). I guess I just need to add to my Pros and Cons list!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say there's no 'best'. Only what one prefers.  I quite like the Fire HD7 but have never used another tablet that size so have no way to directly compare.

I do also have a Xoom as well as an 8.9" Fire.  Those are more comparable I guess -- but really, neither is better than the other, they're just a bit different. 

I guess the question a person needs to ask themselves is "What do I want to do with it?"  If we know the answer to that question, then people can speak to their experiences.


----------



## markknight (Jan 13, 2013)

A good answer! I think what I really need to do is to play about with both of them, though I dont think I'm gonna splash out on two devices just for a comparison. I do want to read books on my device, but know I will be distracted by the internet, downloaded movies, mp3s, etc. I know that phones can be linked to tablets (that is, you can update your calender on your google phone, and it updates on your google tablet as well, automatically - at least, that is what I've been told). So, lots to think about.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I have both. The kindle fire 8.9 and the nexus 7.  Love them both. Guess I am no help lol.


----------



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

I'm debating the same question.  I want a 7" tablet.  I want to surf the internet and use email basically.  I may download some apps, but I'm unlikely to play games or watch movies.  I already have a Kindle, so I don't mind if I can read books on it or not.  Any thoughts?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I think one of the things that has kept me from getting a Kindle Fire is the fact that the Google Play market is not available to purchase from. If you want to purchase an app, you have to buy it from the Amazon Android Market.  Even Barnes and Noble has changed their position on this and the Nook tablet owners can now buy apps from the Google Play market AND the B&N Android market. However, I don't know what sort of app selection is available in the B&N market. 

For ME, a tablet must have a microSD slot. I like being able to load media on the card. My tablet (not one of your comparison choices, a Samsung Galaxy Tab 7 Plus) has 32 GB  internal storage and I also have a 32 GB microSD card. I load movies and some of my digital magazines on the card. I doubt I'd fill up the internal memory but I guess I just like the "option" for additional memory. I started with a rooted Nook Color, moved on to a Nook tablet (both rooted so I could access Google Play), then the Galaxy Tab 7 Plus 16GB... and then got the 32GB for an awesome price. (I managed to sell each of the others for basically what I paid for them.)

My hubs has the Nexus 7 32GB and loves it.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I have a Nexus 7. May father, mother, and daughter all have the Kindle Fire, so I see both devices quite often.

It really comes down to what you're going to do with it. The Nexus 7 is a nice device, which has full access to the Google Play Store (and Amazon Appstore), and gets updates directly from Google. The default launcher is stock Android, so you don't have things like Amazon's carousel. On the plus side, is has OTG capabilities (OnTheGo), which means you can connect a flash drive via OTG cable and access photos and other files. Since the Nexus 7 doesn't have a microSD card, it's nice to be able to connect a flash drive and watch a movie without taking up internal storage space. I can also use the OTG cable to connect up to my DSLR and use the Nexus 7 as a remote control and image viewer. The downside is that it doesn't have a HDMI port, so it can't connect to a TV for viewing videos and such (although it does have DNLA capabilities to stream video to a compatible TV).

Where the Fire HD comes in handy is how well it is integrated into the Amazon ecosystem. If you have Amazon Prime and watch a lot of movies, it's much easier to do on the Fire HD (you can do it on the Nexus 7, but not in high definition, and have to side load Adobe Flash, as well as use a browser that accesses Flash). The HDMI port lets you connect up to a big screen easily for viewing. It can be a simpler experience as well. My dad reads books, magazines, newspaper articles, and watches (a lot of) Amazon Prime videos on his 8.9" Fire HD. The Fire HD was perfect for him.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I've had both and now prefer the Fire. I was starting to find the nexus screen too small. But I am a fiddler and have changed the fire firmware which has meant I also now have the playstore on my fire and retain all the amazon benefits. But this voids any warranty so not for the feint hearted. But even without doing this I still prefer the Fire.


----------

